# How big should Platy fry be?



## FlatPanda

I have a few platy fry quarantined to their own fry tank. 3 were born about a month ago, 2 showed up during cleaning last week. 

The one month-olds are about a half an inch long. How big should they be before I introduce them back into the main tank? The tank is made up of Platies, a few Pristtella Tetras, and various Cory Cats.

I'm in no rush to put them back in, just want to know what to look for.


----------



## NeonShark666

You can put your babies in with the rest of your fish any time you want. I would not consider any of your fish fry eaters. Make sure your babies have some plants to hide in and that your tank is well fed.


----------



## jrman83

Platies will eat their own fry. If you wanted to increase their chance of survival I'd wait about 2wks. Problem with caging them is their feeding requirement. While in there they can't eat all the micro stuff in the tank that they munch on. You need to feed them at least twice a day. Feed at one of the tank, let go at the other end - when you let them go.


----------



## webgeek

I'd say 2 to 3 weeks is enough. A simple barometer is that the fry is strong enough to escape even if chased and large enough that it wont fit in the mouth of other fishes. I have a 10-day fry. Want to wait for at least 45 days before reviewing to send them to the big tank. One problem i'm concerned is about food. Fry needs crushed flakes and in a big tank, it will be difficult to find such small pieces of flakes that fit their mouth. I am also happy to keep them separate and away from the main tank. no hurries.


----------



## theguppyman

You can put them in when their the size they can't fit in your fish mouth so considering that, I would suggest 4 to 5 weeks just to be safe.


----------



## fishlover2000

Yes make sure that they are big enough not to fit in thier mouth and they moms and dads will eat them. They should be 3/4 centameanters


----------

